# Thoughts on the Belgian Hare?



## Jenson (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I recently acquired a beautiful Belgian Hare girl, Isabelle, from a breeder friend. She is from very good stock that do very well at shows in the UK. The breeder is excellent, really cares about her Hares and has an amazing posh rabbitry. I've been told that Isabelle is a very good Hare and her parents/grandparents show record and bloodlines certainly seem to reflect that. She is a very well bred and raised Hare.

However, I look at Isabelle moving and I can't help thinking that something looks off. Health wise, she is fine, she runs around and binkies and enjoys herself, she was vet checked a month ago. But she can't balance properly on her hind legs when standing up, she can't clean herself without an effort to reach, she can't turn around easily without leaving her long legs behind, she stands on her tail, the list goes on. Basically her spine is just way too long for her to be able to move around like a normal rabbit does. I know the Hare standard calls for this and they have been bred to look this way, but I look at Issy and then at my Rex and I can't help feeling she is a bit distorted compared to a normal rabbit shape. My Rex can hop around in a tight circle, Issy has to do a 3 point turn. When she poses she looks fantastic, but when she's just doing normal bunny things she looks a bit awkward. 

For those of you who have experience of Hares, is this something you have noticed? I am hoping it is just Issy and not the breed in general, but since she is from very good stock, and all the Hares belonging to the breeder were the same, I suspect in the UK at least this is the case for most Hares. I have also been told they often suffer from spine and leg problems as they age. Obviously I'm hoping this will not affect Issy although it wouldn't surprise me. Have Hares been bred into too much of an exaggerated shape? Has anyone seen or owned a Hare that had the mobility of a normal breed? I have owned arch breeds before, I bred English Spots for a few years before Rex, but they had no issues at all and moved completely normally. Is it just Issy?

So, are Hares generally okay? Any thoughts on the mobilty issues I am seeing? And for those of you who don't have experience of Hares, what do you think of them?

Here is Issy, you can see here how far under her tail is, it's like her spine curves really sharply when she is sitting because her back is so long. For some reason she very often has her front paws crossed too, like in this photo!


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 28, 2009)

She is the poshest bunny I have ever seen, Lucky you on such a good catch!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jun 28, 2009)

Hares are on the rare breeds list here in the US because so few people work with them. For this reason, hares are very closely linebred. Just think of Holland Lops- how many there are and how popular they are and yet they all go back to the same certain rabbits. The hare gene pool is even less.

A friend of mine works with Belgians and although she has not mentioned mobility issues, she's dealing with a lot of problems with her hares. They seem to be susceptible to illness. She has lost a few juniors to pneumonia and a buck to pasteurella. She also had 2-3 babies from her first litter develop lower limb fractures which had to undergo surgeries to be righted.

Belgians are a very delicate breed because of how few there are and the inbreeding that occurs, but their structure does not seem particularly ideal to me either. The curvature of their spines is rather extreme, as you mentioned. And they are bred to be very fine boned, which can be detrimental to such a large breed.

Overall, they are prone to all kinds of "issues", so it doesn't surprise me that Isabelle is a little off either. :-/


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 28, 2009)

I had a lovely pair of Belgians a few years ago, but I also found them to be overly delicate. We lost the buck to a fast moving and overwhelming Pasturella infection. The doe had a lot of problems with her feet and toes.

I have always admired them and think they are truly a beautiful breed. I know they need longer cages and different set-up than other bunnies, but I don't think I can give them the time and effort needed to work with the breed.


----------



## Jenson (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks Paul, she definitely likes to be treated like a queen!


Thanks also Oakridge and Cathy, good to hear some other experiences with Hares although given you've both seen problems in them it's not looking good for them as a breed from this discussion. The fractures are a pretty terrifying thought but I can see it happening so easily compared to other breeds. And you're completely right about being fine boned for such a large breed. Perhaps that is where some of the joint stiffness comes in. I hope so much there is someone out there breeding for better health instead of points! 

They are such a beautiful breed.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 28, 2009)

(I thought Pam Nock had Belgians? Try PMing her...)


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jun 28, 2009)

Jenson,

I'm not sure about breeders on the whole. But the breeders I know who are working with the breed are trying to breed for more sound, healthy animals. But as mentioned, the existing stock out there is a long way from consistency. So there isn't a lot one person can do about it at this time.

I assume you know, but Belgians do require solid flooring because of the structure of their feet. They also do better in a longer cage than the usual short, stocky rabbit since their stride is so large. Like you said, the BH doesn't move quite like the MR's do. 

If you want any more info from someone more experienced in the breed, PM and let me know. I can put you in contact with my friends who have them.


----------



## Jenson (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes, all my rabbits are kept on solid flooring, her hutch is 8ft by 3ft with a 10ft by 10ft run during the day so she has plenty of space. Thanks, I have just emailed a very experienced Belgian Hare breeder who has seen UK Hares so she can tell me more.

Thanks!


----------



## ARobinson (Jun 29, 2009)

First of all, she is *GORGEOUS*.

Ihad Hares back in 2003, I simply _adored_ them. Mine never had the problems you are mentioning, though they were in poor health from being so inbred; buthave you asked her breeder about it? 

-----

Annie :bunny19


----------



## Jenson (Jun 29, 2009)

I haven't asked the breeder, she has an awful lot on her plate at the moment and I don't want to bring it up right now. I will at a better time.

I won't be breeding from Issy so it doesn't matter really as long as she has a good quality of life, it's just something I was curious about. It's a real shame though the breed are obviously in a bit of trouble in some countries. 

Either way they make fantastic pets, they are so clever! :biggrin2:


----------



## polly (Jun 30, 2009)

They are quite an excessive shape though very gorgeous. I know they say teh best shape is so you can pass a bowler hat through their arch. I guess being that shaped and fien boned they wont move like the other breeds. If you want any more info my friend Russell will help you out I am sure he has had them quite a while now 

they are stunning rabbits


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jul 4, 2009)

She is gorgeous. Very nice bunny! Do you plan on showing her


----------



## pamnock (Jul 4, 2009)

The Hares are one of the most beautiful, docile breeds, but are prone to a number of problems. They are the only breed that I've ever seen tremors in, which can effect balance. We're sadly down to 1 Hare - my son lost a couple of his last ones to extensive joint infections and his grand champion buck to wry neck.



Pam


----------



## Stargazer (Jul 7, 2009)

Your hare is lovely. She is also just a fine example of her breed. It take away to adjust to looking at hares, because we are so used to seeing chubbier rabbits. I can tell you that sitting on her tail is normal, and that the sharp turn in her spine is probably what we call "choped" hindquarters. SHe looks a little short in the limbs, wich may make her look awkward when she moving.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jul 7, 2009)

Jenson - Did you ever get in touch with the breeder friend of mine? Wondering if she had any insight on your questions.

Sharon


----------

